# Got our new Dog .



## indytech (Sep 24, 2019)

Blue we called him, I was out voted with the name whiskey .


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How cute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is "intoxicating!" even if his name is blue! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So adorable. Some more details, please. :wub:


----------



## indytech (Sep 24, 2019)

Name Blue , Born 14 august ,very lively extremely fast , very affectionate little pup .already understands his names and sits at command (most times LOL)just lays there for 
his massages ,and always lays by my feet so i have to be careful at all times when i move .
Scared as **** to let him out in our closed garden due to what we went through with Coco .
but all in all what a lovely dog he is .We are all so happy .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

indytech said:


> Name Blue , Born 14 august ,very lively extremely fast , very affectionate little pup .already understands his names and sits at command (most times LOL)just lays there for
> his massages ,and always lays by my feet so i have to be careful at all times when i move .
> Scared as **** to let him out in our closed garden due to what we went through with Coco .
> but all in all what a lovely dog he is .We are all so happy .




Is the other dog still next door? :smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations to you, he's adorable :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Very cute puppy.


----------



## indytech (Sep 24, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Is the other dog still next door? :smpullhair::smpullhair:


Thank God no the dogs and owners disappeared new renters in the house and are nice and quite .peace at last .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is super news! How is he doing? More pictures please.


----------



## indytech (Sep 24, 2019)

*blue*

Ok here is a few , Question why does his fur turn brown from his tears


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

indytech said:


> Ok here is a few , Question why does his fur turn brown from his tears



It is called tear staining and is caused by iron wastes that are carried in tears. Dogs that have excessive tear production will have the brown streaks. They are most noticeable in smaller dogs and normally are more or a cosmetic issue than a serious health issue. Here is an article about them:


https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/11/12/pet-tear-staining.aspx


----------



## indytech (Sep 24, 2019)

wkomorow said:


> It is called tear staining and is caused by iron wastes that are carried in tears. Dogs that have excessive tear production will have the brown streaks. They are most noticeable in smaller dogs and normally are more or a cosmetic issue than a serious health issue. Here is an article about them:
> 
> 
> https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/11/12/pet-tear-staining.aspx



Thank you so much i appreciate the help .:chili::thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, super cute! Congrats


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tear stains are an issue with white dogs. You wouldn't notice those stains in darker dogs. Make sure to give Blue filtered water, use ceramic bowls not plastic, keep the area clean and dry. I find that flea combs work well to try to keep the build up away. They're particularly bad in puppies who are teething and you just kind of have to get through that. Also feed quality food. My foster just came with bad stains (and she's 8). I did all the above but also had her tear ducts flushed when she had her dental. The hair is white now. I had the same thing with Tyler when he was 2.


----------



## indytech (Sep 24, 2019)

*Coco and Blue .*



Snowbody said:


> Tear stains are an issue with white dogs. You wouldn't notice those stains in darker dogs. Make sure to give Blue filtered water, use ceramic bowls not plastic, keep the area clean and dry. I find that flea combs work well to try to keep the build up away. They're particularly bad in puppies who are teething and you just kind of have to get through that. Also feed quality food. My foster just came with bad stains (and she's 8). I did all the above but also had her tear ducts flushed when she had her dental. The hair is white now. I had the same thing with Tyler when he was 2.



Thank you for the tips .
Food i use one of the most expensive at the vets clinic down here which is called "Royal Canin Shih Tzy"puppy up to 10 months.

Immune system support ,Health skin and coat .

When you open the package its resealable to keep it fresh.

Think i have him covered .

Blue was a sort of replacement maltese for my daughter sadly departed dog.
But i see she did not really take to him like her old coco, and blue not really to her.
But we noticed he has taken to me following me , sit with me and only wants to be with me , makes my daughter sad as she always says i miss my coco . 

So if you go through a as sad story like ours don't buy a replacement dog to fast, wait and let pain heal .

Greg


----------

